# OT: The All-Stars Jersey Number Game



## Dean the Master

Okay, it starts from zero and up. No person can do consecutive posting. 

Who's the best number representer? It doesn't need to be just basketball. 
I will start.

Number ZERO:
Gilbert Arenas


----------



## Cornholio

Number ONE:
T-Mac


----------



## Dean the Master

Number two:








The signature number 2. Derek Jeter.

or this number two. lol











EDIT: Fine, a basketball player. 
I give your Alex English for number 2.


----------



## Legend-Like

Number 3: Steve Francis


----------



## Cornholio

baseball sucks.


----------



## lingi1206

Cornholio said:


> baseball sucks.


here here i think its very boring even golf is more entertaining to me but thats just me :dpepper:


----------



## Cornholio

Number 4: Kenyon Martin


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Jason Kidd


----------



## Dean the Master

Cornholio said:


> Number 4: Kenyon Martin


Martin just changed his Jersey this season. And I don't think he is an all-star status player in that jersey. 
You gotta put in Chris Webber as a better number 4 representer.


----------



## Cornholio

I couldn't think of any player with #4, really. :biggrin:


----------



## Legend-Like

Number 5: Cuttino Mobley


----------



## Cornholio

^^There's a #5 posted already.

Number 6: Bill Russell


----------



## Legend-Like

Oh sorry I didnt see that 5 (Jason Kidd) there.


----------



## Krimzon

Jermaine O'Neal


----------



## lingi1206

J.O is the man


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

<a href="http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff68/charlie_tomas/?action=view&current=kobe_bryant_150.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff68/charlie_tomas/kobe_bryant_150.jpg" border="0" alt="Kobe Bryant"></a>

Edit: Kobe Bryant


----------



## AZNoob

Iggy!


----------



## gi0rdun

Vasileios Spanoulis


----------



## Cornholio

^^:lol:

Number 11: Yao Ming


----------



## gi0rdun

No one better but our own


----------



## Cornholio

Number 13: Steve Nash


----------



## MaxaMillion711

cous


----------



## gi0rdun

Melo.


----------



## Cornholio

Pau Gasol


----------



## Laker Freak

Andrew Bynum


----------



## Dean the Master

Let me pull out my baseball card again. lol









Nobody really wears 18 in the NBA. Wait, we can always go to the Celtics to see what they have.

Dave Cowens


----------



## Cornholio

Willis Reed


----------



## Krimzon

Gary Payton


----------



## Cornholio

The only Spur I like, Duncan.


----------



## gi0rdun

EDIT:
He is Clyde Drexler.


----------



## Legend-Like

^Nice pic


----------



## Dean the Master

The most important person in basketball. Michael Jordan. Mr.23.


----------



## Dean the Master

If you want to use Kobe again for #24, please supply a new #8.


----------



## gi0rdun

The shotclock.


----------



## Cornholio

Robert Horry


----------



## lingi1206

^ HAHAHA :lol:


----------



## gi0rdun

Not Will Smith?










Korver


----------



## Cornholio

Zaza Pachulia...:whoknows:


----------



## Dean the Master

NFL Rookie Sensation: Adrian Peterson! #28


----------



## gi0rdun

800









George Karl

No, Get a number #29 not #800.


----------



## Dean the Master

Come on people. Give us number 29!


----------



## Krimzon

Mike Wilks. Not an all-star, but better than nothing.


----------



## Cornholio

Kenny Smith


----------



## gi0rdun

Shane Battier


----------



## hroz

32 & 33


----------



## hroz




----------



## Laker Freak

Mark Madsen































​


----------



## gi0rdun

I usually find funny pictures of the player I'm going to put but Sheed just has too many.










Rasheed Wallace


----------



## Dean the Master

hroz, you were not supposed to hug 3 numbers in a raw. Let other users have some chances. 

Warning, next guy does this, only the first jersey number will be counted.


----------



## Cornholio

Shaun Alexander


----------



## hroz

Dean the Master said:


> hroz, you were not supposed to hug 3 numbers in a raw. Let other users have some chances.
> 
> Warning, next guy does this, only the first jersey number will be counted.


Sorry I saw that pick of Magic & Bird together and i just had to do it.

Then next up was Hakeem. Hakeem I badly just wanted to be the one who put up Hakeem's num. 

Bad I would like to apologise. And no I cant find a 38 right now.


----------



## Krimzon

Curt Schilling #38.


----------



## Dean the Master

Steven Jackson!


----------



## hroz

40 - Bill Laimbeer


----------



## Krimzon

Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## Cornholio

James Worthy


----------



## Marcus13

Dennis Eckersley, for people who don't watch baseball. -DTM


----------



## Dean the Master

Once a good basketball player: Derrick Coleman.


----------



## Cornholio

Rudy Tomjanovich


----------



## hroz

Virender Sehwag
Abit of cricket to join the other sports
LOl could not find anyone else


----------



## Krimzon

AK-47


----------



## Cornholio

Here it is, #48, Brad St. Louis!!! Who is he? I have no idea!


----------



## gi0rdun

#49 Ron Guidry










Whoever that is.


----------



## Dean the Master

Ron Guidry is Louisiana Lightning!


----------



## bluecro

How could you leave out David Robinson!


----------



## Dean the Master

Ichiro Suzuki


----------



## hroz

I know he hasnt worn it yet but Greg Oden everyone


----------



## gi0rdun

Wouldn't it be stupid if Greg Oden decides to wear 50 next season and all the fans that bought his 52 jersey got ripped off?


----------



## Dean the Master

Mark Eaton #53


----------



## hroz

Chris Ray Wilcox


----------



## Krimzon

Dikembe Mutombo Mpolondo Mukamba Jean Jacques Wamutombo


----------



## Dean the Master

Lawrence Taylor, #56



EDIT:Re-upload the image.


----------



## Cornholio

Rickey Jackson











_(Thank you, Hornets Board)_


----------



## Knick Killer

Jack Lambert


----------



## hroz

#59 Nathan Bracken
Cricketer


----------



## Cornholio

Tommy Nobis


----------



## gi0rdun

This gets incredibly hard if you don't watch any sports other than the NBA.


----------



## Krimzon

Clay Buchholz


----------



## Dean the Master

Joba Chamberlain #62


----------



## Dean the Master

Who's got #63?


----------



## Cornholio

Willie Lanier


----------



## Krimzon

Randall McDaniel #64


----------



## Dean the Master

Elvin Bethea #65


----------



## CbobbyB

Mario Lemieux #66


----------



## Cornholio

Reggie McKenzie


----------



## Dean the Master

Jaromír Jágr #68


----------



## hroz

LOL who is going to wear the No 69??????


----------



## CbobbyB

hroz said:


> LOL who is going to wear the No 69??????


Mark Schlereth #69


----------



## Krimzon

Sam Huff #70


----------



## CbobbyB

George Connor #71


----------



## Krimzon

Dan Dierdorf #72








I notice that there aren't to many basketball players with high numbers. :lol: Let's try to keep this going.


----------



## Dean the Master

Yeah, high numbers are usually football and hockey players numbers. This has gotten tougher for basketball fans.


----------



## hroz

LOL I had to dig this up. ANyone got a 73?


----------



## Dean the Master

#73 Joe Klecko


----------



## hroz

74. Bruce Matthews
Oilers/Titans OL 1983-2001


----------



## Dean the Master

#75 Barry Zito!

Thanks for bringing back the thread.


----------



## King Joseus

#76 Lou Groza










HOF ain't too shabby...


----------



## Cornholio

#77 Ray Bourque


----------



## hroz

Anthony Muñoz
HOF


----------



## Cornholio

Stacy Andrews #79


----------



## hroz

Andre Johnson
Houston Texans 
Wide receiver


----------



## Pimped Out

I guess I'll take








Owen Daniels
Houston Texans
Tight End


----------



## hroz

Raymond Berry
Baltimore Colts - Wide Receiver
New England Patriots - Head Coach
HOF


----------



## hroz

BUMP nobody can find a 83???????????

Comeon NFL uses all the numbers to 100. Its easy to find.


----------



## King Joseus

#83 Andre Reed


----------



## Cornholio

#84 Chris Webber










:laugh:


----------



## Dean the Master

The one and only one. Mr. Chad Ocho Cinco!


----------



## hroz

Buck Buchanan


----------



## Cornholio

#87 Sidney Crosby


----------



## Basel

#88 Marvin Harrison


----------



## Cornholio

Basel said:


> #88 Marvin Harrison


Booooo. I thought someone was gonna post Antoine Walker.


----------



## Dean the Master

Cornholio said:


> Booooo. I thought someone was gonna post Antoine Walker.












Well, since you asked. #88.


----------



## Cornholio

Dean the Master said:


> Well, since you asked. #88.




#89 Santana Moss


----------



## Laker Freak

Julius Peppers.


----------



## hroz

Cant believe we missed Drew for 90.










But here is my #91 Amobi Okoye


----------



## Cornholio

#92 Michael Anthony Strahan


----------



## hroz

93 Robert Lyles


----------



## Cornholio

#94 The Rock










:lol:


----------



## mtlk

#95 Pittsburgh Steelers linebacker *Greg Lloyd*


----------



## mtlk

#96 *RON*


----------



## hroz

Joe Beimel


----------



## hroz

Comeon guys. Lets get to the three digits


----------



## mtlk

#98 Jerry Hughes TCU


----------



## CPIII

Wayne Gretzky


----------

